# 3/4 sleeve jerseys?



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone own any good 3/4" sleeve jerseys for when they ride? i really like the fox one or some of the ones by TLD. Anyone own any of these and feel they are comfortable and durable? or are there other recommendations?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Endura, Royal, TLD. I usually don't wear them in the summer, though. I prefer something lighter.


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

Do you like any better than the others? I don't own any yet and would really like to get one


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

i was looking at the TLD one more so because it looks a little more fitted and wouldnt have to roll up sleeves. i dont mind wearing longer sleeves in summertime because they keep my arms with a layer between whipping branches and a little protection from poison ivy


----------



## bigb73 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a couple or Dakine and Royal that I wear during the summer. Lightweight and you can always roll them up.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've got several TLD 3/4 jerseys they hold up fine... and they are comfy.


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

i like the TLD ones i think and one of the FOX ones. TLD has some nice colors and schemes though which is making me think of getting one from them.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Endura are a little heavier, and have additional features like a lens wipe and a zippered pocket, but aside from that, no. They're fairly equivalent.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I've got several Sombrio 3/4 shirts. Almost picked up a TLD one, but didn't


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

I just picked up the TLD Ruckus. It's very lightweight and comfy.


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

I really like the ruckus jersey. I may get it.


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

where do you feel you find the best prices on the TLD apparel and even the Fox apparel?

I think i can order some Fox stuff through QBP at the bike shop i work but dont think they can get TLD for a discount for me.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 for TLD. I generally wait until they go on clearance w/ the online places...

Endura's are nice as well. I have a couple of short sleeve ones. My only beef with them is the collar can be a little funky on some of them as in- when it is unzipped, it still sticks up against my neck.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Rockgarden


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Specialized make my favorite, with Royal or Dakine in second. My TLD 3/4 is made well, but the sizing is weird on it, feels tight for how long it is, the arms barely fit over my POC elbow pads.


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

I ended up grabbing the specialized enduro comp 3/4 sleeve jersey. Fits real good and nice. Got it for 30$ while MSRP is $69.99


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not sure why, but jerseys just feel too heavy and gets to hot for me. I always prefer cotton of some sort. So when I want to go 3/4s, I wear my Under Armour baseball shirt. Its comfortable and does well with sweat. Cost around $25.00


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

That's a good tip and option. I'm sure they are all different colors as well. Thanks for that!


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a Endura Burner 3/4 that's awesome for cooler weather.


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone get Alpinestsrs before?


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

Alright so I ended up ordering a royal jersey but it was on Amazon. Paid 40$ for the same as their 3/4 sleeve jersey, it is a royal but it has black sleeves, a white mid section and has a few black/orange fox logos and branding on it. Looks good and can't wait to try one of the royal jerseys. I may splurge and get the blue and orange longsleeve race jersey by royal as well lol.


----------

